# This is a weird one (maybe)….



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I put this post in the breeder section because I thought a breeder would be a little more knowledgeable on this subject. Mod: feel free to move it, if warranted. 

*Does going into heat cause itchy skin? *

Miikka has been in heat 2 times now.....she’s starting on #3. I’ve noticed a pattern. She starts scratching around her neck/head every time she goes into heat. She does not scratch/itch when she’s not in heat or any other time. Is it just hormones causing the itchy skin? I do give her salmon oil with her evening meal (year-round). 

P.S. Miikka will be spayed in a couple of months. I wanted to wait until she was 2-years-old before she had the operation.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Miikkas mom said:


> Miikka has been in heat 2 times now.....she’s starting on #3. I’ve noticed a pattern. She starts scratching around her neck/head every time she goes into heat. She does not scratch/itch when she’s not in heat or any other time. Is it just hormones causing the itchy skin?


I'm not a breeder, but many bitches will suddenly shed all their hair right before coming into season, and that could be a cause of itchiness.


----------

